# CISSUS QUADRANGULARIS



## Hwoarang (Oct 10, 2008)

What is the best supplement that contains cissus?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

A pure cissus one would be best, some are up to 50% active, use Google.


----------



## Hwoarang (Oct 10, 2008)

Nytol said:


> A pure cissus one would be best, some are up to 50% active, use Google.


Have you ever tried it? Is it good? What is the name of the best cissus product?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Hwoarang said:


> Have you ever tried it? Is it good? What is the name of the best cissus product?


Yes,i rate Cissus highly,it's certainly helped my shoulder tendonitis while improving my sleep,now a supplement must for me :thumbup1:

Link to product i use

http://www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk/khxc/index.php?app=gbu0&ns=prodshow&ref=CissQuad&sid=vre7b1359t8993th91tj929nfg9v938e

Use code BSD83 for 5% discount


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Para have you noticed any difference in your training using cissus? more strength etc..?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

genesis said:


> Para have you noticed any difference in your training using cissus? more strength etc..?


I am definitely making gains,however,this could be down to numerous factors,but,possibly due to improved sleep,my recovery has definitely improved.

I started taking 2 caps am and 2 caps before bed(along with 2g magnesium)about 4 months ago,these have been the only additions to my supps

Give it a go,i havn't heard any negative feedback.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> What is the best supplement that contains cissus?


Depends what you're after.

As noted above, it is possible to just buy Cissus, and there are various pro's and con's to using higher and lower % extracts from what I understand (as well as a very extensive debate on the subject on various boards!).

In terms of branded products....you can find products containing Cissus that aim to:

- help joints

- improve strength / mass

- improve strength / stamina

None of them contain just Cissus, but Cissus as well as other ingredients designed to act symbiotically with it.

What are your goals?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

BBWarehouse said:


> there are various pro's and con's to using higher and lower % extracts from what I understand


Please elaborate on the cons


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Indeed, I've heard nothing bad about cissus apart from the taste. I'm on 50% caps, 400mg twice a day, and it's helping my shoulder no end.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Please elaborate on the cons


There were quite a few threads on Anabolic Minds earlier in the year that basically said:

Higher % extract = more anabolic

Lower % extract = more theraputic / joint benefits

I don't want to post the links on here since it seems a bit cheeky to link the board, but I've sent you the link in case you want to have a look at one of them yourself 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hwoarang (Oct 10, 2008)

BBWarehouse said:


> There were quite a few threads on Anabolic Minds earlier in the year that basically said:
> 
> Higher % extract = more anabolic
> 
> ...


My goal is help my tendinitis, what are your feedbacks about it? May you send me a pm with some link where can I buy cissus?

I apologise for my english.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I used the 10% Cissus at 5g per day for tendon problems, and found it to be excellent.

BBWarehouse, I have heard that before, but to me it makes no logical sense?

Your opinion?


----------



## Hwoarang (Oct 10, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I used the 10% Cissus at 5g per day for tendon problems, and found it to be excellent.
> 
> BBWarehouse, I have heard that before, but to me it makes no logical sense?
> 
> Your opinion?


For tendon problems is better cissus quadrangularis at 10% or at 50% ?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

That is the question I want to know mate, I used the 10%, and logically, eating 1 x 50% cap should be the same as eating 5 x 10% caps, but the above posts say that may not be the case, so bumping for more info/science.


----------



## Hwoarang (Oct 10, 2008)

Nytol said:


> That is the question I want to know mate, I used the 10%, and logically, eating 1 x 50% cap should be the same as eating 5 x 10% caps, but the above posts say that may not be the case, so bumping for more info/science.


So cissus has helped you with tendinitis?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Hwoarang said:


> So cissus has helped you with tendinitis?


Have you not read my previous posts? the answer is Yes!

I even linked a site to purchase the 50% product 

I got no benefit from either the 5% or 11% USP product


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I used the 10% Cissus at 5g per day for tendon problems, and found it to be excellent.
> 
> BBWarehouse, I have heard that before, but to me it makes no logical sense?
> 
> Your opinion?


I honestly don't know mate - I know I've read logs that say the same, however I think if it were me....I'd just try a higher extract for a couple weeks, since you've already tried the 10%, and see which felt better.

Bear in mind I've also read that you should be taking at least some vitamin C (doesn't need to be a huge amount) to optimise absorption of the Cissus, so you may find you get even better results taking 2/3 orange's or 100g's of vitamin c with every dose. That'd be what I'd do.


----------



## Hwoarang (Oct 10, 2008)

What are the general effects of cissus?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Hwoarang said:


> What are the general effects of cissus?


Mate do some research, use the search function, your getting a bit annoying now.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Nytol said:


> That is the question I want to know mate, I used the 10%, and logically, eating 1 x 50% cap should be the same as eating 5 x 10% caps, but the above posts say that may not be the case, so bumping for more info/science.


Sorry nearly missed this one.

The THEORY goes like this, theres more than one type of active ketosterones in cissus so one you isolate the most active one you leave lest of the rest. It was put forward that some of the other less active ketosterones could be more important for tendon repair while the one isolated more important for anabolic properties.

However cissus works on the very fact that it has anti-cortisol/anti-glucocorticoid properties so going for the strongest kesterone will be the best solution maximising all its properties. This has been shown in practise by the many that have used both % extracts on the ESN board and after seeing the results I beleive its why BSD started stocking the 50% extract. The results in this case speak for themselves.

On a side note cissus is high in Vit C so not sure why you need to take it with more vit C to help it absorb?


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Hwoarang said:


> What are the general effects of cissus?


Just about all the info anyone could need here

http://www.esnpro.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1184&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=cissus

7 pages if your really interested you'll read through.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

thestudbeast said:


> Sorry nearly missed this one.
> 
> The THEORY goes like this, theres more than one type of active ketosterones in cissus so one you isolate the most active one you leave lest of the rest. It was put forward that some of the other less active ketosterones could be more important for tendon repair while the one isolated more important for anabolic properties.
> 
> ...


Thank you mate, :thumbup1:


----------



## Hwoarang (Oct 10, 2008)

What do you think about animal flex by universal nutrition?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

This looks like top stuff. Going to get my old man some for his arthritis too 

Any suggestions for a good version? I was going to get MP's version with my forthcoming order, but a couple of people in TSB's link said not to.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I would and will try the 50% version from BSD, less caps to take each day.


----------



## Hwoarang (Oct 10, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I would and will try the 50% version from BSD, less caps to take each day.


Also primaforce cissus is good!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Nytol said:


> I would and will try the 50% version from BSD, less caps to take each day.


The MP one is the same though isn't it?

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/capsules-tablets-softgels/sports-supplements/mega-cissus/

I'm getting my other stuff from there so may awell get the cissus if it's of the same quality - no point getting dry bummed on postage from two separate places unless there's a big quality difference.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I was not aware they did one, cheers mate.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm using My Protein Mega Cissus for all of the desired effects it has also to aid the repair of my arm. Now the reason for my post is this. I am taking 6 per day total of 2400mg/day. Do you think that it is too much. therefore not as benificial.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> The MP one is the same though isn't it?
> 
> http://www.myprotein.co.uk/capsules-tablets-softgels/sports-supplements/mega-cissus/
> 
> I'm getting my other stuff from there so may awell get the cissus if it's of the same quality - no point getting dry bummed on postage from two separate places unless there's a big quality difference.


I think they are the same, the thread pre dates myprotein holding the 50% extract hence why people are saying don't use there cissus as it was 5% at that stage.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

nibbsey said:


> I'm using My Protein Mega Cissus for all of the desired effects it has also to aid the repair of my arm. Now the reason for my post is this. I am taking 6 per day total of 2400mg/day. Do you think that it is too much. therefore not as benificial.


I do not think too much will be a negative thing, in your position I would definitely rather take too much than not enough.

I used 5g per day of the 10%, and that really helped my tendon pain, but I had not ripped the bastards off 

So I had 1000mg active, you have 1200mg active, sounds good to me.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I do not think too much will be a negative thing, in your position I would definitely rather take too much than not enough.
> 
> I used 5g per day of the 10%, and that really helped my tendon pain, but I had not ripped the bastards off
> 
> So I had 1000mg active, you have 1200mg active, sounds good to me.


My thought's exactly


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

thestudbeast said:


> I think they are the same, the thread pre dates myprotein holding the 50% extract hence why people are saying don't use there cissus as it was 5% at that stage.


Nice one.

I wasn't sure whether it was just brand loyalty talking or what.

Looking forward to getting some of this :thumbup1:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

thestudbeast said:


> However cissus works on the very fact that it has anti-cortisol/anti-glucocorticoid properties so going for the strongest kesterone will be the best solution maximising all its properties. This has been shown in practise by the many that have used both % extracts on the ESN board and after seeing the results I beleive its why BSD started stocking the 50% extract. The results in this case speak for themselves.


Good post studly

I agree with this. I may well have been first to experiment with 50% cissus. I've found that I cannot take it at night. If I do I cannot get up in the morning after a few days of it which is a sign of Cortisol being too low.

I've settled on Lunchtime and / or PWO depending on training time as being the optimum time for consumption. It seems to make me more relaxed in the evening which is ideal.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

ba baracuss said:


> This looks like top stuff. Going to get my old man some for his arthritis too
> 
> Any suggestions for a good version? I was going to get MP's version with my forthcoming order, but a couple of people in TSB's link said not to.


Hi,

Please note we superseded our 6% version with our mega cissus which is a 50% extract:

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/capsules-tablets-softgels/sports-supplements/mega-cissus/

MP


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please note we superseded our 6% version with our mega cissus which is a 50% extract:
> 
> ...


I did mention that for you MP 

but good chance to get a link in huh?


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

thestudbeast said:


> I did mention that for you MP
> 
> but good chance to get a link in huh?


Hi,

Sorry we didn't see your post before replying.

MP


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry we didn't see your post before replying.
> 
> MP


TBH its good to see more than one UK company offering this product as it changes peoples lives in terms of lifting! Not to mention people who have trouble sleeping due to stress. It was a pain in the **** to keep ordering it from the US.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

HHmmmm i'm gonna give this stuff a go see if it helps with my degenerative disc, and the slipped one :cursing:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

I used the 5% version a while ago for a chronic elbow problem which prevented me from doing almost any tricep excercises, particularly extension varietys. Recently used the 50% version and within 1 month and probably less the elbow pain went 100%.

Ive taken a gamble and not yet renewed my tub, just to see if it comes back and that the effect is temporary, ie masked by the cissus or actually aided in its repair. Its been about 2 weeks and all is still fine though, mind you i havnt done skull crushers for well over a year. Strangely though i can do over head ez bar extensions without a problem at all.... but i only do one high rep set to finish...


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

BRABUS said:


> I used the 5% version a while ago for a chronic elbow problem which prevented me from doing almost any tricep excercises, particularly extension varietys. Recently used the 50% version and within 1 month and probably less the elbow pain went 100%.
> 
> Ive taken a gamble and not yet renewed my tub, just to see if it comes back and that the effect is temporary, ie masked by the cissus or actually aided in its repair. Its been about 2 weeks and all is still fine though, mind you i havnt done skull crushers for well over a year. Strangely though i can do over head ez bar extensions without a problem at all.... but i only do one high rep set to finish...


Its best to cycle it anyway.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

thestudbeast said:


> Its best to cycle it anyway.


In what fashion mate?


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Spell on, spell off

I usually do about 4 weeks, I know a few people who do 2 week cycles.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

thestudbeast said:


> Its best to cycle it anyway.


For what reason?


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Nytol said:


> For what reason?


It locks into the cortisol receptor blocking cortisols action and so the body will try to regain homeostasis by increasing cortisol after 4 weeks or so. Obviously this is not studied but it seems like a reasonable asumption that the body will act in this manner.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I've got hold of some of this finally so looking forward to hopefully a healed RC sometime soon. I will report back with results.

Man does it stink though :tongue:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Can anyone who has used this stuff suggest a dosage for a tender rotator cuff?

I'm currently taking one 400mg MP cap before breakfast and one before bed as they direct.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Can anyone who has used this stuff suggest a dosage for a tender rotator cuff?
> 
> I'm currently taking one 400mg MP cap before breakfast and one before bed as they direct.


If you have an existing condition cissus is unlikely to cure it per se. However its analgesic properties might mask any discomfort. This is good as you will suffer less. However this is also bad, as by masking the pain you might actually do more damage.

Find the cause of your pain and treat it correctly. Do you do RC exercises routinely?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

ba baracuss said:


> Can anyone who has used this stuff suggest a dosage for a tender rotator cuff?
> 
> I'm currently taking one 400mg MP cap before breakfast and one before bed as they direct.


I took 5g per day of the 10% extract, for my knee tendon pain, and it worked very well.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

dixie normus said:


> If you have an existing condition cissus is unlikely to cure it per se. However its analgesic properties might mask any discomfort. This is good as you will suffer less. However this is also bad, as by masking the pain you might actually do more damage.
> 
> Find the cause of your pain and treat it correctly. Do you do RC exercises routinely?


Thanks.

So it's just a painkiller?

I've tried rehab stuff and it made it worse so I'm just resting it now. It's nothing chronic but it's not going away and I don't want to make it worse by training with it.



Nytol said:


> I took 5g per day of the 10% extract, for my knee tendon pain, and it worked very well.


Cheers. I have the 50% so I guess 2 caps a day is about the same.

Did you find the pain came back after ceasing usage as dixie's post kind of suggests?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

ba baracuss said:


> Did you find the pain came back after ceasing usage as dixie's post kind of suggests?


No, for me there was definite healing properties, but my problem was tendon related which I think there is quite a lot of studies showing Cissus to be beneficial in healing.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Nytol said:


> No, for me there was definite healing properties, but my problem was tendon related which I think there is quite a lot of studies showing Cissus to be beneficial in healing.


That's what I wanted to read and is the reason I got some.

I am presuming that I have hurt one of the muscles that become tendons as they attach to the joint and/or some cartilage from flat benching on the smith.

I felt a crunching as I got to the bottom on a warm up with just the bar and then some tenderness afterwards.

Ever since I can feel it on and off (I can feel it now) and can feel it 'to order' if I wash my hands or rub them together.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So it's just a painkiller?
> 
> ...


RC injuries tend to be muscular. AFAIK cissus does not heal muscle tissue, it will merely mask the pain.

Cissus tends to be good with bones and tendons (as nytol has suggested) and many studies have shown it to excel in healing fractures.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

dixie normus said:


> RC injuries tend to be muscular. AFAIK cissus does not heal muscle tissue, it will merely mask the pain.
> 
> Cissus tends to be good with bones and tendons (as nytol has suggested) and many studies have shown it to excel in healing fractures.


OK, cheers for the input. Being a joint it has tendons and cartilage which I presumed I had damaged.

I'm feeling a bit lost now because as I said I've tried rehab stuff and it unsurprisingly makes it worse - exercising something damaged is going to make it worse.

Rehab is for strengthening once it has repaired itself through being rested isn't it?


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> OK, cheers for the input. Being a joint it has tendons and cartilage which I presumed I had damaged.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit lost now because as I said I've tried rehab stuff and it unsurprisingly makes it worse - exercising something damaged is going to make it worse.
> 
> Rehab is for strengthening once it has repaired itself through being rested isn't it?


Rehab is part of the recovery. Once healed you would do rehab exercises to get it all working properly again.

Once fully fit you should do prehab RC work to prevent future injuries.

What are your symptoms? Which movements are the cause of discomfort?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

dixie normus said:


> Rehab is part of the recovery. Once healed you would do rehab exercises to get it all working properly again.
> 
> Once fully fit you should do prehab RC work to prevent future injuries.
> 
> What are your symptoms? Which movements are the cause of discomfort?


Thanks.

As I said above, main symptom is a tenderness which comes and goes - I can feel it now just sitting with my right arm extended to the mouse and/or typing, and in particular if I wash my hands or rub them together I can feel tenderness in the outer part of my right shoulder joint.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Thanks.
> 
> As I said above, main symptom is a tenderness which comes and goes - I can feel it now just sitting with my right arm extended to the mouse and/or typing, and in particular if I wash my hands or rub them together I can feel tenderness in the outer part of my right shoulder joint.


Does the pain spread?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

dixie normus said:


> Does the pain spread?


No it stays in the outer shoulder/joint area.

I don't think it's bicep if that's what you mean.

I did it flat benching on the smith and felt a crunching feeling as the bar got to the bottom of the movement at my chest. I'm guessing the smith has made the joint move in a plane it's not supposed to.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

does sleeping cause pain?

Does having you hand higher than you head hurt?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

dixie normus said:


> does sleeping cause pain?
> 
> Does having you hand higher than you head hurt?


No to sleeping really - I don't have trouble sleeping or wake up in pain, but if I lean on my right arm I can feel it and thus don't sleep on my right side.

Pretty much no to lifting my hand: it's actually quite tender now as I've been at the PC on and off for a few hours; presumably because my arm is extended in front of me.

I can feel the soreness if I lift my hand above my head but only at the moment as it's tender in general.

As I'm typing now I can feel it more and more, almost as if I'm getting a burn/pump.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> No to sleeping really - I don't have trouble sleeping or wake up in pain, but if I lean on my right arm I can feel it and thus don't sleep on my right side.
> 
> Pretty much no to lifting my hand: it's actually quite tender now as I've been at the PC on and off for a few hours; presumably because my arm is extended in front of me.
> 
> ...


Have you fallen recently and used that arm to break the fall?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

dixie normus said:


> Have you fallen recently and used that arm to break the fall?


No mate. As I said, it all started after I did some flat benching on the smith and felt a crunching sensation followed by tenderness.

Can I PM you to save hijacking the thread any further?


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> No mate. As I said, it all started after I did some flat benching on the smith and felt a crunching sensation followed by tenderness.
> 
> Can I PM you to save hijacking the thread any further?


sure


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Started on this a week ago will see how it all goes!!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Man does it stink though :tongue:


does it what!! i make sure im all prepared so i can quickly open the bottle, shove them in my mouth and take without more than a half a breath THEY ARE HORRID!!!!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

MissBC said:


> Started on this a week ago will see how it all goes!!!!


Let us know how you get on.

Would be good to read the views of someone using it who has an idea what it's actually doing.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Let us know how you get on.
> 
> Would be good to read the views of someone using it who has an idea what it's actually doing.


will do :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Stuff taste like sh!t. Get it capped or have fun putting it down.

I was half way to gym the other day, no money on me and did a Cissus burp and up came half the powder. I had no money to buy any drink and almost went home. Sucked it up and carried onto gym. Not nice at all.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Stuff taste like sh!t. Get it capped or have fun putting it down.
> 
> I was half way to gym the other day, no money on me and did a Cissus burp and up came half the powder. I had no money to buy any drink and almost went home. Sucked it up and carried onto gym. Not nice at all.


hahah yea its YUCK, i have mine in caps and thats still bad enough!!!


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

I have Myprotien Cissus @ 50%. Are these not really 50% then? Good stuff still. Is it ok to run 4 caps per day?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

dan2004 said:


> I have Myprotien Cissus @ 50%. Are these not really 50% then? Good stuff still. Is it ok to run 4 caps per day?


How do you mean are they not really 50%?

What are you running it for - joint/ligament problems or recovery and cortisol suppression?

I'm taking as they direct at the moment but will up soon if no improvement.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

having tried the powder and had to throw it away as it is just horrible. Capps are the way forward. 50% is very good for repair and anti cortisol. I sleep like a baby when on cissus


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Galtonator said:


> having tried the powder and had to throw it away as it is just horrible. Capps are the way forward. 50% is very good for repair and anti cortisol. I sleep like a baby when on cissus


I've found it harder to wake up since using it for definite which would tie in with the cortisol blocking.

You're supposed to cycle it from what I've read here and on mp's forum.


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> How do you mean are they not really 50%?
> 
> What are you running it for - joint/ligament problems or recovery and cortisol suppression?
> 
> I'm taking as they direct at the moment but will up soon if no improvement.


Sorry i must have mis-read what somebody posted. Thought they ment the product boasted 50% but was really only 5%? Using it for left shoulder. Really bad joint at mo. Seems to be doing the trick tho? Good stuff i think. Is there a MAX time you can use this stuff?


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd go with maybe a 6-8 weeks cycle or until the pain reduces enough to stop using - whichever comes first.

Ideally for dosing you need say roughly 2g-3g of the active ingredient so at 50% keto thats 4g-6g of the total powder amount. With 400mg caps thats 10-15 caps daily!

To be honest most get on with 3 caps fine and work up to 8 caps to notice the anti-cortisol effects.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

dan2004 said:


> Sorry i must have mis-read what somebody posted. Thought they ment the product boasted 50% but was really only 5%? Using it for left shoulder. Really bad joint at mo. Seems to be doing the trick tho? Good stuff i think. Is there a MAX time you can use this stuff?


There used to be a 5% product that was just powder but there's now a 50% version available in caps.

My right shoulder is giving me gip. Some people say to cycle it.

I've still got some tenderness after about 3 weeks of using it at 1 morning and 1 before bed as they suggest so will maybe up the dose soon.


----------



## DNA (Jan 6, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> There used to be a 5% product that was just powder but there's now a 50% version available in caps.
> 
> My right shoulder is giving me gip. Some people say to cycle it.
> 
> * I've still got some tenderness after about 3 weeks of using it at 1 morning and 1 before bed as they suggest so will maybe up the dose soon.*


Definately need to increase that dose. I'd also go with early afternoon and early evening dosing so it doesn't throw off natural cortisol levels in the morning and keeps the effects lower later on in the day. It's suspected that the effects of Cissus last for around 12 hours so ideally your last dose needs to take this into consideration so that you're past the 12 hour period fonce you wake.


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Take a look into SuperCissus Rx by USPlabs. These work very well. 1 Capsule taken 3 times daily or doses of 2 caps twice a day have worked very well for my knee injury i got a while ago.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

DNA said:


> Definately need to increase that dose. I'd also go with early afternoon and early evening dosing so it doesn't throw off natural cortisol levels in the morning and keeps the effects lower later on in the day. It's suspected that the effects of Cissus last for around 12 hours so ideally your last dose needs to take this into consideration so that you're past the 12 hour period fonce you wake.


Cheers. I've upped it to 2 before bed and one before breakfast - enough?

Tenderness has decreased almost immediately but I hope it's not just the analgesic effect.

Do you know if it has to be taken on an empty stomach?

In the morning I have one with a cup of tea maybe half an hour before food, and evening I usually neck them with fish oils, multi-vit and a casein shake.


----------



## Hwoarang (Oct 10, 2008)

mickfootie said:


> Take a look into SuperCissus Rx by USPlabs. These work very well. 1 Capsule taken 3 times daily or doses of 2 caps twice a day have worked very well for my knee injury i got a while ago.


Also cissus by primaforce it's good.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Cheers. I've upped it to 2 before bed and one before breakfast - enough?
> 
> Tenderness has decreased almost immediately but I hope it's not just the analgesic effect.
> 
> ...


2 with breakfast and 2 before bed worked for me


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

ParaManiac said:


> 2 with breakfast and 2 before bed worked for me


Cheers Para.

Were you using for injury rehab or for anabolic/cortisol blocking?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Cheers Para.
> 
> Were you using for injury rehab or for anabolic/cortisol blocking?


Predominantly rehab,although the other benefits are very useful:thumbup1:

I also notced my sleep improved,which again was a brucie! 

I am cycling it 4 wks on 4 off.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

ParaManiac said:


> Predominantly rehab,although the other benefits are very useful:thumbup1:
> 
> I also notced my sleep improved,which again was a brucie!
> 
> I am cycling it 4 wks on 4 off.


Nice one. I'll bump mine upto the same then.

Do you (or anyone else) know anywhere that has any in stock atm?!

MP and BSD are both out of stock and I only have maybe 20 left.


----------



## Agentdark45 (Jan 6, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Do you (or anyone else) know anywhere that has any in stock atm?!


x2 to this! I've been having some shoulder troubles and I could really do with finding a good bulk 50% source - as oppossed to the 6% MP stuff.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Does anyone know of anything I should be aware of as regards Cissus before giving it to my old man to try to help his arthritis?

He has problems with low blood pressure which have cropped up again the last few days so I've suggested he stops taking the fish oils I recommended :whistling: as I know they help thin the blood which is good for most people.........I don't want to cause any problems by giving him these either.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

bump for reference


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

ba baracuss said:


> MP and BSD are both out of stock and I only have maybe 20 left.


Hi,

Our mega cissus is due back in stock very soon. We should be able to confirm a date on Wednesday.

MP


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Our mega cissus is due back in stock very soon. We should be able to confirm a date on Wednesday.
> 
> MP


Thanks mate. I actually have some now. Could you help with my question above at all?


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Hi,

We can confirm Mega Cissus is due back in stock tomorrow. Were afraid we aren't qualified with answering questions regarding medical advice (arthritis) - sorry!

MP


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> We can confirm Mega Cissus is due back in stock tomorrow. Were afraid we aren't qualified with answering questions regarding medical advice (arthritis) - sorry!
> 
> MP


I'm not asking for medical advice - just whether there are any side effects I should be aware of before giving cissus to my old man who is in his 70s.

Thanks.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

cant wait to get some more cissus.Really helps


----------



## BLAQROQ (Oct 2, 2009)

I've just started on a product called ULTI-MASS, which claims to have the same effects as D-BOL!

It contains Cissus, does anyone know of it, or if it's any good? :confused1:


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> cant wait to get some more cissus.Really helps


Cissus is a great supplement. Have you tried SuperCissus Rx? It has been given * U.S. Patent No. 7,582,316. *

I have used a few different Cissus products but this i have found to be the best for my joints. Yes i do rep for USPlabs but in all honesty it is of excellent quality and is proven and uses the right % extract to enable good joint aid.


----------

